# New To Me 2003 21rs



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't even picked it up yet. I'm heading to VA on Saturday to check her out. This is our first camper period. My wife and I have been dreaming about one ever since we got merried,(18 years ago! {yes honey I do remember } We love the lay out of the outbacks and almost bought one last year brand new. We just couldn't bring ourselves to give $20,000 for something we weren't %100 sure about. A year later and a lot of searching on RV traderonline and we think we found our dream camper. I'll let ya know on Saturday, but unless it has been totally abused we'll bring it back to Atlanta with us. Anyway, good to find a site with folks that love their outbacks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great news! I hope the trailer is in good shape so you'll officially be an Outback owner, not just an Outbacker!

Good luck and welcome to the site.

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome and good luck on your trip, good or bad please keep us posted.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the pending Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There is a PDI checklist here somewhere -- i am sure someone will post it -- this will save you time and money later down the road... PDI should take you anout 2 hours to conduct...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ranier1315
















to Outbackers!

Best of luck on Saturday! I hope everything goes well and that you get to bring her home








Looking forward to hearing the outcome...


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

sounds like your in the same boat as us,but webought a 2003 28bhs and then winter hit so we got just over 2 1/2 months before we can really enjoy our new(to us) toy. also youll find the people on this site very helpful and friendly, like all camping people.best of luck and welcome


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard:

good luck on saturday with the outback.

Darrel


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome









Hope it is your dream come true.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

ranier1315,

Hope all goes well Sat.

Welcome to Outbackers!

Brian


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

She's home! The previous owners took very good care of her! She towed like a dream. I did have to change the hitch height half way home but everything else was like a dream. I've been spending the last few hours practicing setting her up and building some home made leveling blocks.

On a side note I think my "master plan" is working







we had to fill the Nissan titan up four times between atlanta, gate city virginia and back. All this for a grand total of 8 miles to the gallon! Some where along the way I mentioned that my super duty ford never drank this much fuel. Her reply, yeah your probably right..... I'm going to look for an f-250 next week!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

ranier1315 said:


> She's home! The previous owners took very good care of her! She towed like a dream. I did have to change the hitch height half way home but everything else was like a dream. I've been spending the last few hours practicing setting her up and building some home made leveling blocks.
> 
> On a side note I think my "master plan" is working
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that all went well







congrats and happy camping

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's great news!! I'm so happy for you!
Please post some photos for us when you get a chance...

Happy truck shopping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ranier1315 said:


> She's home! The previous owners took very good care of her! She towed like a dream. I did have to change the hitch height half way home but everything else was like a dream. I've been spending the last few hours practicing setting her up and building some home made leveling blocks.
> 
> On a side note I think my "master plan" is working
> 
> ...


Glad ya make it home safe and sound.

About the new TV...don't ya just love it when a plan comes together like that.


----------

